# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Perdorimi i kompjuterit gjate shtatzanise

## amerika1

A demon perdorimi i kompjuterit gjate shtatzenise gruan apo formimin e femijes? Na jepni ndonje informacion per kete ju lutem

----------


## INFINITY©

http://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com...gnancy-235.htm

----------


## Marya

amerikano po qenke gjithe meraqe mor cun 
   e ke grun vetem 3 javeshe dhe deri ne 9 muajsh kushedi sa tema do na hapesh  :buzeqeshje: 
 Une e mbaja veten per meraklie , po ti ma merke ne kthese :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vasi

pse flisni keshtu ndihmoeni kur ju bejne pyetje,,,po te keni informaion,,,dhe une nuk di a duhet te rije ne kompjuter,,,,po te kini  informacion ndihmoeni

----------


## ooooo

> Na jepni ndonje informacion per kete ju lutem


jo or taj, nuk ka te konfirmume gja per kete pune, nuk o bar (medikament) kompjuteri e do kete efekte anesore

E vetmja gje qe deri tash i dedikojne perdorimit te pc eshte lodhja e syve, e rruazave te qafes, e mbase pak probleme  ne perqendrim (nqse kalohet 8orareshi) per perdoruesin

Lene pra mamen e ardhshme ta shijoj jeten e vet si ti teket dhe jo si e semure

p.s. ardht i mbare bebja ne ket dynjo

tung

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Amerika, nuk i ben keq femijes... Por nuk i ben mire syve te gruas tende. Per arsyje te tensionit gjate shtatezanise numri i syve ndryshon, dhe kompjuteri mund te shkaktoj lodhje tek syte ose ndonje veshtiresi per te pare aq paster si me pare. Por dhe kjo varet tek njeriu.

----------


## Marya

kompjuteri ben po aq dem sa telefoni celular , po aq sa pajisjet elektrike ne shtepi dhe  po aq sa  ajo shtylla eletrike qe ndodhet afer shtepise :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ela11

po shyqyr nenat e reja kane kompjuter  tani qe marin te dhenat per veten e tyre ,,me kompjuterin nuk merziten,,,pastaj ka dhe shume veta qe punojne me kompjuter car duhet te bejne te lene punen car duhet te ane pastaj,,une mendoj nuk eshte aq i demshem kompjuteri,,

----------


## mia@

I vetmi problem qe kam patur gjate shtatezanise ne perdorimin e kompjuterit ka qene qe nuk rrija dot ulur ne karrigen e komp. per me shume se 10 min. Me dhimbte mezi. Desha te shtrihesha. Mundohesha ta menjanoja komp. vetem per kete arsye. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ela11

po tani ka laptop dhe ri shtrire

----------


## Sovrani

Kur ka loptop edhe ri shtrire i vine si taoline barku  :buzeqeshje: . mos keni frike ska asnje te keqe, gruaja ime rinte gjithmone.

----------


## prishtinase

`nese rrin ul shum gjat pran pc do shton pesh tjeter  si ben  gje un rrija gjat pran pc gjat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RiGerta

Edhe nese do te bente dem kompjuteri s'ke se cfare ndermerr kunder kesaj.Nese nuk e perdore vete e perdore ai tjeteri.
Celulari kam degjuar se eshte i demshem per foshnjen, sa per kompjuterin nuk e di.Personalisht nuk rri dot as pa  njeren as pa tjetren

----------


## VL.TX.US

Teknologjite e fundit e kane cuar ne minimum rrezatimin e ekraneve te komp, pra rreziqet jane 0 . E vetmja gje eshte lodhja, por *lodhja nuk eshte semundje apo rrezik !*

----------

